# Aruba: book tours on arrival?  Natural Pool?



## sammy (Jun 12, 2008)

Last time we went it seemed very slow and booking tours was not an issue.  We're headed there in a few weeks and I'm wondering if I NEED to book ahead.  I'd much prefer to wait till we get there.  

Also wondering if we can get to the, oh gosh I forget what its called, the natural pool??? - not the natural bridge but the place you have to walk over all those rocks to get to --- anyway, we went there via ATVs last time but I was really not meant to drive an ATV and I was quite scared with my teen son driving the ATV over that super rugged terrain.....afraid he'd lose control and flip.  Is there any other way to get there?


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Jun 12, 2008)

We have driven to the natural pool and all I can say is "never again". The other time, we went by horseback which was 1000% better!


----------



## lvhmbh (Jun 13, 2008)

You can wait til you get there easily!  We go during high season and can always get a tour if necessary.  We don't use them, however, as we have a car.


----------



## jlee2070 (Jun 13, 2008)

We recently did a Jeep Tour that went to Natural Pool.  It seemed relatively safe but it was a rough ride.  Not sure if Natural Pool is worth going to again if you have already been there...


----------



## sammy (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks.  

I know what you mean about going again, jlee2070.  Kids want to go again for the 'fun'   ATV ride.   

Maybe there's an ATV tour to do something less 'adventurous'?  

(I couldn't even drive out of the rocky uphill treck out of camp -- tour director finally looked at my then 12yo who was 4 years away from being 'allowed' to drive it, and said 'you take over'!!! :hysterical:  He was, of course, thrilled, except for me holding on to him for dear life and screaming 'slow down!'  in his ear the whole tour.)


----------



## lprstn (Jun 14, 2008)

I would do the all day jeep tour, it covers it all.  I did it with abc for $79 and it included a delicious lunch.  That tour took us to the baby beach, natural pool, ostrige farm, church, mine, cave and much more...It was all we needed.


----------



## shagnut (Jun 16, 2008)

I also recommend the ABC tours. They do go to the natural pools. We had to cut the tour short as I almost drowned and they had to rescue me before I was swept out to sea  Kelli said it was like watching Bay Watch.  shaggy


----------



## rachel (Jun 17, 2008)

shaggy,

Unbelievable!....That in itself must have been enough excitement for the day.  Sure glad to still see you posting! 

I head to Aruba in 4 weeks.  Can't wait!


----------



## ownsmany (Jun 17, 2008)

*in aruba now*

we did the horseback riding to the natural pool about 3 years ago.  That was scary for me as the horses galloped down a big hill onto the beach.  I thought I was going to fall off and was really afraid for my daughter.

For us - going to the natural pool once was fine.  Probably won't go back again.  It was hard climbing on the rocks to get to it.  Again worried about my daughter falling.


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Jun 19, 2008)

We've been to Aruba 7 times since 2001 and have never done any of the tours...lol...that would mean having to leave our palapa...


----------



## parrotheadbernie (Jun 19, 2008)

Sat, July 12 will be my 10th trip to Aruba... the great thing about the Island is that u dont need tours or outside activities... it is my vacation to get some R&R. If u are looking at a fun day trip, rent a car and travel to Baby beach... nice change of scenery and great snorkeling... pretty safe for all types of swimmers including kids... for a few dollars u can get a lounge chair....cold beer and beach with the locals... enjoy


----------



## sammy (Jun 23, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thank you all for your tips.  

We'll be renting a car again so we can drive to get groceries, drive to Baby Beach, and do our own island tour.  The family has told me I have to go on the ATV again so I plan to get that over with day 1 or 2 so I can actually enjoy the rest of the week....Maybe I'll get lucky and they'll be booked the entire week!!  

Aside from that it'll be a boat excursion or 2, palapa (if I can snag one at Surf Club) and poolside reading, a little gambling, and lots of R&R!


----------

